# Impressing the Whites: "I adore this book." "Hilarious." "Hours of enjoyment."



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I am pleased to present my second-bestselling book, IMPRESSING THE WHITES, on Kindle, which is for those of us who would like to understand how the other half or two-thirds of humanity thinks. Reviews have called it brilliant social criticism, courageous, "like a Chris Rock race routine," and a must-read--and "going where no Indian writer has gone before."

For the sophisticated, intellectually courageous reader who wants to go beyond the politically correct truth, and understand what goes on under our masks and our skins. Readers have said: "I adore this book." "Challenges my thinking." "Pleasure." Racists hate it.

The physical book is in high demand on the Net and (in the past) has sold for as much as $150 on Amazon for used copies. No need to: the book's much cheaper elsewhere & on e-book devices.

http://amzn.to/hVGjKk
Impressing the Whites (Smashwords): http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/52468
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/impressing-whites-new-international/id449688988?mt=11



Chapters include

The Fifteen Commandments of Impressing the Whites
Daddy, am I a Black? 
Monica Lewinsky's Thong Underwear 
The Occidental Cow, 
The New Spiritual Colonialism, 
How to Win the Booker Prize, and 
Salman [Rushdie] and Me.

I couldn't have put it better than this Amazon reviewer (just an extract): "Richard Crasta's Impressing the Whites is a book I picked up on Amazon, and it granted me hours of enjoyment, and more than a few laugh out loud moments. The title is, like the content of the book, not to be taken literally, and to be understood as a humorously hyperbolic way of stating some important, and controversial, perspectives."

Russ Rowley, an engineer on the University of Washington research ship going out of Seattle, writes: 
*"I think that "Impressing The Whites" should be mandatory reading starting in middle schools and should be read twice by anyone graduating from an Ivy League school. I thoroughly enjoyed it and could find nothing that I disagree with."-email dated 12/7/07*

He adds later in the same email: "It is reassuring to know that I am not the only one who thinks that we should all have 3 passports and live in the countries that the passports were issued. I have always pondered questions of race and religion and it seems like there are no answers; it is like putting red ants and black ants together. The only hope for any unity or understanding is through writers like yourself. Getting your message to the world is a struggle though. Most people don't want to hear it or they have led such an insular life they don't know what you are talking about."-Russ Rowley, email dated 12/7/07

_[Amazon reviews can be found here: 
http://www.amazon.com/Impressing-whites-new-international-slavery/product-reviews/818718504X/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
Note that we ask that Amazon reviews not be posted here as they are easy enough to find at your book's Amazon page.--Betsy]_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! I've edited your original post to comply with our forum rules. The pertinent part is in bold below. Thanks!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

*--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.
*
--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you, Betsy. The reviews from the physical book have not yet been linked to the e-book, and I am still to figure out how to introduce a cover image into a post, or how to add cover images from multiple books to the signature (Can some genius on Kindleboards not figure out a way that doesn't take a computer genius to do this?). So how does one talk about one's book in a place like this?

Arundhati Roy, Salman Rushdie, Vikram Seth, Obama, how colored people behave towards white people--these are some of the subjects in it. 


Let me say this is probably my most controversial book ever, and while the book was a bestseller in Delhi, it quickly disappeared from bookstores after the Establishment realized what a subversive book it was. 

It is also the book of mine that was most quoted on the Internet, possibly next to or equally as much as "The Revised Kama Sutra.'"


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you, Instinst--I am now able to include most of my books in my signature, though not all.

I have temporarily reduced the price of this book, to encourage sales.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Impressing the Whites has two 5-star reviews, one of them glowing, eloquent, and convincing, and I hope you try it--it is $4.99 only for 2 more days.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The West is a cow with a billion teats, and milking the West has become a major Third World art, industry, or con game.
--from "Impressing the Whites"

Surprising, unusual, 2 5-star reviews. 
try it! (please!)


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I've reduced the price on this book with 2 5-star reviews, a book made with the collaboration of three of my American friends (all white!), and that includes a story about my American friends Dave and Faye Cohen.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

On sale now for $3.99. This book was taught in a course at an American university.

Also on Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/52468


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,

These books are on sale on Smashwords till June 30:

Father, Rebel, and Dreamer: MQ94H
Impressing the Whites: PG96W
Massage No Boom Boom: VH36G

thank you,
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,

"Do not fire your pen guns until you hear the Ayes of the whites" 

or

The Fifteen Commandments of Impressing the Whites

or
Milking the West

--concepts you are unlikely to find anywhere else.

Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, 
the price has been reduced from its usual $4.47 or $4.99.

For the sophisticated, cosmopolitan reader who wishes to understand what's going on beneath the surface.

Richard


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought it Richard and am positive I will enjoy it.  I was going to wait before I bought another of your books, since I already have books on Kindle I haven't read, but I couldn't pass up a bargain.  I just finished "I will NOT go the f**k to sleep" and enjoyed it immensely.  I have to think about it before reviewing the book.  I want to be able to do it justice.  You are a wonderful writer but I think I mostly enjoyed your keen intelligence and humor (your sarcastic wit especially).  Good luck!  I hope you'll be the next American icon (without being spoiled of course.  I do hate spoiled icons .


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello Terry,

sorry, I just saw this. Thank you for your kind words about I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP. 

Indians and other nonwhites form something like 25% of the population now, if not more, so I hope more people are curious and read this book--a few parts of this book are very much about India, but a few parts are universal--because underneath all of it, the color, the games, the cultures, human beings are the same.

regards
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

If you buy this 220-page (approximate print length) book and are not moved or stimulated by a single chapter, I offer you a Smashwords coupon for a free book of an equivalent value. 

Thank you for trying it!

Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

This is a seriously daring book--will make you laugh, but also make you think.

Whereas I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP is a bit more subtle--makes you laugh first, often the laughter is silly, but is less direct about trying to make you think.

THE REVISED KAMA SUTRA is a little of everything: silly, serious, a story of a country, a class, a community.

And yes, my offer is still good.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Now with the original Bill Clinton Preface restored. the best version yet.

thank you for trying it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Bumping . . . bumpity bump.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Just bumping. Meanwhile, just for the next 3 days, you get a free Smashwords book of equivalent value for buying this or any other book of mine on Kindle and sending me the Order ID.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Checked half.com, stunned to see the used copy selling for $260 or so.

Anyway, after 2 weeks of being unpublished, published again. Understand that it is satire, and not to be taken as literal truth--still, lots of real, honest writing in there.

If you want pure humor, then I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP is the book of mine that I recommend.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Martin Luther King Day: I have posted a short excerpt of the book, "Daddy Am I A Black?" on my blog at http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com

I think this book is an appropriate read for today and this week: considering race matters from a different angle than all the other books in existence (yes, I am reasonably sure of it, and so are many readers who have told me so).


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

And if you're interested in a book that's more of a laugh:

A Short History of Peckers is free today.

best, and thank you!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Understanding half of humanity: I have traveled in over 40 countries all over the world, and this dynamic--"Impressing the Whites"--is a powerful force impelling large numbers of people in at least half of them. I am surprised. Sometimes, I don't even need to explain the title. I was speaking to a Cambodian woman blogger, and she laughed: "We All Have to do that!"

Take a chance, dare yourself to read, finish this book, and reflect on it. Even if 10% of my observations are right, you will have improved your understanding of nonwhite people and the dynamic of the world tremendously.

New: A Fifteenth Commandment!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

For the sophisticated, thoughtful reader who is challenged by an alternative point of view, and likes to understand what's going on below the surface. The 2012 edition!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Again, the highest-priced title of mine amongst used books. $80 for a used paperback on alibris.com.

Find out why the book is in such high demand (other than scarcity of copies).


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

Nearly all my books on Smashwords are 50% off till March 30 or March 31. See link below and specific coupon codes below that:

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/richardcrasta

IMPRESSING THE WHITES
Promotional price: $4.00
Coupon Code: BC33F
Expires: March 31, 2012

The Revised Kama Sutra: A Novel
Promotional price: $4.00
Coupon Code: BT74M
Expires: March 31, 2012
(by far my best book: "very funny"--Kurt Vonnegut)

The Hunger for Touch and Love
Promotional price: $3.00
Coupon Code: RX85Q
Expires: March 31, 2012

EATEN BY THE JAPANESE
Promotional price: $2.50
Coupon Code: BT83R
Expires: March 31, 2012
I WILL NOT GO THE F TO SLEEP
Promotional price: $2.23
Coupon Code: TY73Z
Expires: March 30, 2012

FATHER, REBEL, DREAMER
Promotional price: $2.00
Coupon Code: ZB46F
Expires: March 30, 2012

LORD BUSH OF IRAQ
Promotional price: $0.99
Coupon Code: ZM64G
Expires: March 31, 2012

Thank you.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

This is a "new and improved version" of the book that is most in demand of all my books as a used book (highest priced).

It is for the truly open minded who wish to challenge their thinking and understand diverse point of view.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, you can get this title and other books of mine free on Smashwords . . . if you buy equivalent-priced books on Nook, Amazon Kindle, Createspace, or my web site: details of the offer are here: 
http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com/2012/04/three-limited-time-offers-to-my-readers.html

and also pasted below for your convenience. (Note that the links may not fully transfer from blogspot, and you may have to go to the original post.)

Three limited time offers to my readers. (Sorry, this blog was intended partly to support my effort to survive as an independent writer.)

1. KINDLE or NOOK OFFER:
For every purchase of my books from Amazon Kindle or Barnes & Noble Nook between now and April 30th midnight New York time, I will with pleasure give you a coupon for a free e-book on Smashwords (of equivalent or lower price).
Here are the links:
http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Crasta/e/B001ICH6H4
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/richard-crasta?store=ebook

2. WEB SITE PAPERBACK PURCHASE OFFER
For every paper book you order from my web site in the next 10 days, you get 2 free e-books of your choice (priced equal to or lower than the equivalent e-book title)--or any single e-book of your choice whatever its price--on Smashwords.com
The web site buy page is here:
http://www.richardcrasta.com/buybooks.htm
(Offer applies only to the prices on the Buy Books page. The prices on some of the book pages, which give detailed information and excerpts from each book, are not up to date)

3. CREATESPACE OFFER
Also, anyone ordering this book from Createspace.com or Amazon
http://www.createspace.com/3714495
and sending me proof at the above email gets one or two free e-books from Smashwords so long as the total is within your purchase price:

HOW TO PROCEED: After buying your book, please send an email with details of the purchase to [email protected]; also, please tell me that you are availing yourself of this offer, and of your choice of e-book/s according to the above terms from this site:
http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/richardcrasta

The coupon for your preferred e-books will be emailed to you within ten days, and you will be able to avail of it immediately and for one month from the date you received your coupon.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

This new testimonial comes from Margot Bigg, American author who has lived in India:

"I was gifted a kindle the other day and the first thing i bought was impressing the whites

and i adore this book

i would love to discuss the 2nd appendix on Obama and White Tiger some day."


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

If this book made you understand nonwhite people at least 5% better, would it be worth your while? 

A book to provoke reflection.

thanks!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still here, and most of the Fourteen Commandments still apply.

By the way, this blog post suggests a few books for Father's Day: 
http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com/2012/06/fathers-day-gift-books-from-author-and.html


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Two reviews from 2 different editions of the Asian Age:

http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com/2012/07/impressing-whites-review-freedom.html


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

It's August 17 . . . and past Independence Day for Indians now.

This book was in honor of India's independence. Fiery, uncompromising. 

Even if you don't agree, get a whiff of it. For a descendant of mental slaves and long-time colonials, not too bad, I think.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

No matter how much you know, this book will probably add some perspective about human behavior and what goes on beneath the surface. And entertain you too. For sophisticated readers.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Speaking of Impressing,
I was impressed by Andre Jute's caption,
and decided to play on it before I get the hell off the Net.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My second most-discussed book.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Last day for the sale at Smashwords on this and other books of mine:

The Revised Kama Sutra: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26314
Promotional price: $3.50
Coupon Code: SS55S
Expires: September 30, 2012

IMPRESSING THE WHITES https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/52468
Promotional price: $3.50
Coupon Code: AK47X
Expires: September 30, 2012

THE KILLING OF AN AUTHOR: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/156727
Promotional price: $2.50
Coupon Code: TG76Y
Expires: September 30, 2012


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My all-time second bestselling book. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still here. Even though Barack Obama is president, the race situation worldwide is as complicated as ever.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A thoughtful present for the Christmas and New Year: to yourself and others.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Sale extended: $3 for 2 more days, along with The Revised Kama Sutra and The Killing of an Author


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, it's 2013.  A new year, but in some ways, we're still the same.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, Friend,
We are all in this planet together until we move into the next reincarnation as dogs, pigs, cows, whatever.
Meanwhile, anyone feels like passing the time with "Impressing the Whites"--may be funnier and more insightful than you think!


----------



## csnow65 (Feb 5, 2013)

I like reading politically incorrect books.  I am going to check this out.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks . . . yes, totally, 100% politically incorrect. Even the disclaimer is politically incorrect. And the acknowledgments, footnotes!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"A Mischievous pleasure" said one review. "Challenges my thinking,'" said another reader.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Challenging your thinking: for those with intellectual courage and integrity.

IMPRESSING THE WHITES: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VNMBLI
http://amzn.to/hVGjKk
Impressing the Whites (Smashwords): http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/52468
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/impressing-whites-new-international/id449688988?mt=11


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The book that racists hate, that honest people love, because it challenges their thinking and their prejudices.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"Goes where no Indian writer has gone before"--said The Asian Age's review.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

There is a general reluctance to talk about race, but as a very eloquent KB member put it in the very interesting Hudson Owens cover thread, we need to talk about it, and we need to open ourselves to a diversity of viewpoints. "Impressing the Whites" is one such, it resulted in the BBC India station chief having me on the BBC Evening News and BBC World Service.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

No matter how often we try to shove it under the rug, this subject continues to haunt us--Trayvon Martin, for example, and the recent hashtag discussions on Twitter. As an eloquent member of Kindleboards said in a different discussion, the idea of color blindness is a luxury that only the privileged can afford. "Impressing the Whites" does not just discuss the r-word in an international context (not just black and white--but the international aspects and dynamics of race), but does it with humor and a personal story.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The Fourteen Commandments for Non-Whites, How to Win the Booker, and Monica Lewinsky's Thong Underwear: these are three of the chapter endings in this satirical, very different kind of book on the subject of race.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Free on iTunes, Kobo for 2-3 days.
99 cents on Barnes & Noble
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id652686816
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/impressing-the-whites-richard-crasta/1100144367?ean=2940016674544&itm=1&usri=2940016674544

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=1230000135119
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/impressing-the-whites-the-new-international-slavery-1


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The subtle and not-so-subtle factors that operate when people of different races interact and modify their behavior to suit the more powerful "Other."


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I was pleased to discover this review (not very Buddha-like, I admit, I am far from Buddhahood):

“Intelligent and thoughtful writing with very acute insight and humor …Writers like Richard Crasta should be celebrated for raising levels of understanding of human struggles, colonialism, foreign lands, and boldness of spirit.”--excerpted from an Amazon review.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Well-reviewed, thought-provoking book with passionate readers.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I recently downloaded a book titled "Sh**t, You're Black!" The author says that race will never go away, and we might as well recognize it and deal honestly with it. Anyway, I expressed myself in "Impressing the Whites," and many of the reviewers mention the book's humor.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

On all platforms.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

On the subject of diversity! #WeNeedDiverseBooks


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The range of people who have loved this book is really heartening. Black, white, brown--people appreciate honesty, and I think the honesty in this book is startling. Sometimes, it startles me that I could have written something like this (I have changed ... unfortunately!). Try it, don't let the title or anything else get in the way of an intellectual adventure.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A well-reviewed book ... on a complex subject that people often prefer to sweep under the carpet.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Ferguson ... racial profiling ... in literature and the arts and publishing.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A gift for the thinking person. For those who think beyond the cliches.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A wide range of topics ... as Eric Garner, etc prove, racism is hardly dead, but subtle racism is far more prevalent than you can imagine.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

For readers who like to challenge their opinions, understand new ways of thinking, enjoy satire.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A recent review: "Brilliant writing."


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The issue, as we now know, is very much alive. And the book offers a rare point of view.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Understanding the complexity of race, daring to face uncomfortable truths.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

OregonStandoff Bundys acquitted while Dakota Pipeline protesters arrested: this book provides a view of another side of racism, and suggests solutions.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Richardcrasta said:


> No matter how often we try to shove it under the rug, this subject continues to haunt us--Trayvon Martin, for example, and the recent hashtag discussions on Twitter. As an eloquent member of Kindleboards said in a different discussion, the idea of color blindness is a luxury that only the privileged can afford. "Impressing the Whites" does not just discuss the r-word in an international context (not just black and white--but the international aspects and dynamics of race), but does it with humor and a personal story.


The book is in print as well as an ebook edition on all platforms.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Richardcrasta said:


> I am pleased to present my second-bestselling book, IMPRESSING THE WHITES, on Kindle, which is for those of us who would like to understand how the other half or two-thirds of humanity thinks. Reviews have called it brilliant social criticism, courageous, "like a Chris Rock race routine," and a must-read--and "going where no Indian writer has gone before."
> 
> For the sophisticated, intellectually courageous reader who wants to go beyond the politically correct truth, and understand what goes on under our masks and our skins. Readers have said: "I adore this book." "Challenges my thinking." "Pleasure." Racists hate it.
> 
> ...


----------

